# Crickets in my living room



## sk8erkho (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay. So the package from Flukerfarms full of 250, 3/4" crickets just packed in there without separate containers or any thing to keep them from just jumping out and running off. I put the box on the counter and cut it open lift the flap and "CRICKETS" jump out of the box nearly in my face and run for it all over my living room. What the..... were they thinking? I have been ordering flies and when I did pick up a few crickets from my local pet shop they came in theses long plastic bags. At least there is a measure of Control. Now I am trying to figure out how to get them out without them escaping throughout my apartment and maybe the entire complex. What to house them in, feed them and most of all HOW TO GET THEM OUT OF THE BOX AND INTO SOME ENCLOSURE!!!! All I have tonight at my disposal are a few boxes my nephew was about to throw out from his junk food sales at school, one large Repti-tank or in the UK I believe they are called Wilko tanks of two sizes. Small about 6 or 8x4 or so and the other is the larger maybe 9x12 or so. I also have a few of those water bottles that i return for credit with my filtered water dispenser. But, the latter has a steep incline and they will never be able to climb back out unless I totally tilt the thing an then they will all be free. What to do?

Anyone have ideas for cricket enclosures something simple and affordable I could just run out and grab tomorrow. Also, something that it will be pretty easy to get to them with out them hopping out all over the place when I open it and is easy to keep clean. The only thing I hate about this complex is the darn inspections and their No pets allowed rule. They do announce themselves a day or so in advance but still annoying and if these little guys get out all over the place again but to a worse event, well can you spell homeless. " Young woman now homeless due to the accidental freeing of 250 crickets encompassing her former apartment complex..." yeah, the headlines in our local paper will read!!!!

Joke!! Anyway, any suggestions?

Best regards!!!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about this but I think I read somewhere that insects, when refrigerated stop moving. It doesn't kill them though. I have seen a TV programme where a scorpion was frozen in a block of ice and was fine when it thawed. Also, Comma butterflies go into a sort of stasis in the winter mimicing leaves and only start to fly when their blood is at a particular temprature. I am not at all sure about crickets though.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmm, I know that you can find boxes at (the back of) grocery stores.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 14, 2007)

Set some cricket food inside of a tipped over box over night. Then in the morning quickly cover it up. That should help.  

Refriderating any insect slows it down...I am shure that will help you when you get more crx!

Anyway good luck (at least you do not have 50 blue bottles flying around your room...it is not fun) :evil:

AB


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

worst are fruit flies they are everywhere


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, the flies!! We all can relate to that one, can't we!!!

Okay, then at this point anythings worth a shot!!!

Thanks for your suggestions, guys!!!


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 14, 2007)

Do they include son creepy little "roll-up bugs" as my nephew likes to refer to them. Those little bugs with a hundred legs which roll up into a ball when threatened. I have found Two in my apartment since that bos of crickets has arrived. THey are REALLY freaking me out as they have been turning up in the oddest places.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

Hahaha those are pill bugs of famosly called by people i know " rollypollies" lol


----------



## Insect Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I hope you got the situation under control. I would try to open the box over or inside or a larger container next time so incase any get out, they are enclosed. Also, if you grab them with your hands or with a pair of tweezers than that makes it easier.

I wouldn't worry too much about substrate, just give them food, water, and some egg crates or something similar to climb on. Also, they don't multiply like crazy and can't even reporduce yet at that size so I wouldn't worry about them infesting. Flies or cockroaches are a different story though.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 14, 2007)

Glad you find this amusing, Robo!!! I was not amused at first but when I played it back in my head, yeah, LOL!!! :shock:

Anyway, I'm just going to run out to Walmart tomorrow an pick up one of those 4' deep plastic storage bins. But, what do I cover that thing with. I can probably get away with keeping those things in the basement for a minute. maybe just stab some holes in the lid of that bin, for now.

I would still appreciate any constructive advice any one has. I'm hoping they will still be okay in the original box until tomorrow. Right now they are in the bathtub, but still in the box. Figured I'd make it at least a bit more difficult for them to just escape when I get ready to transfer them tomorrow!!!

Regards!


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 14, 2007)

Crickets supposedly can't climb up glass, so you might be better off getting a glass tank to put them in. As for the ones that are loose in your home .... Lay down fly tape in warm areas where they like to hide?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah that should do the job.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 14, 2007)

My local PetCo has aquarium tanks on sale. I think it was 15 gallons for $11? I'm tempted to get one.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 14, 2007)

Hate to say it but I've watched a Speckled Bush Cricket climb a glass window


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a rubbermaid tub with the middle of the lid cut out and screen in it's place. I put the box in there before I open it. Only had to do it like you did once.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah. My thing is why the *** would they pack it like that so that when you open the bloody thing the crickets are RIGHT THERE IN YOUR FACE????!! Scared the, you know, out of me, man. Being use to flies, I did not know what to expect to find to be honest, but not _THAT_!!! Is that basically how they come packed??? So, now that I have them in the container how do I fish out what I need? :? Honestly, I know I am going to have to "butch up" because those things have always creeped me out. :shock: My nephew is the real bug dude. He can pick those things to with his hands, man...I don't think so. Just getting over the whole squeamish thing with having to feed my mantids and all. So, I guess I have to step up to the plate.

Thanks for the information, guys!!

Best regards!!

PS My nephew of 7 said "Thanks, from your new friend ,Malik!!!!!


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 15, 2007)

how to move crix, lob them in the bath (epty with plug in) as they cant climb the sides, then use a paint brush and some plastic cups to move them from ther into a plastic container of some sort!


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 15, 2007)

Give the crix an old empty egg carton to hide in. When you're ready to grab some for feeding, put an empty container, like a deli cup, inside the large bin you're using to house the crix. Pick up the egg carton, and flick it a few times over the deli cup. The crix should fall right out of the egg carton and into the cup. Now you're all set.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 16, 2007)

> My local PetCo has aquarium tanks on sale. I think it was 15 gallons for $11? I'm tempted to get one.


Sorry, it's not 15 gallons for $11. I just went to PetCo and got it for $11.99 ($12.92 taxed) and it's 10 gallons.

$11.99 for 10 gallon aquarium tank. Dimensions: 20x12x10 inches


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Got the tank, Ogiga, Thanks. And as for the other replies, I really appreciate those as well. The deli cup idea worked like a charm so now I just fish those bad boys out and I'm in business. What is a good feeding regime for them, though?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

> Got the tank, Ogiga, Thanks. And as for the other replies, I really appreciate those as well. The deli cup idea worked like a charm so now I just fish those bad boys out and I'm in business. What is a good feeding regime for them, though?


Awesome! Now we have the same tank.  

Are you still keeping your mantises together or have you already seperated them?


----------

